# Sumac for mite control?



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

There was also a thread that talked about Grapefruit leaves being used to the same effect but I never heard anything more about it. Any one know anything more?


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

Although I can literally reach out my window and collect some sumac "bobs", I feel hesitant about sending them. Please, nothing personal. If you have no Rhus typhina where you live it is probably because it is not native to your area and maybe it should not be encouraged to become established. Up here it grows like a weed sending out root sprouts eventually forming thickets. I use the stems and branches for twig-work rustic furniture and beds because it has a very beautifully colored grain. Also, the bobs, as they are sometimes called, can be soaked in cold water, strained, and served as "indian lemonade." Some people are allergic to staghorn sumac but may also have it confused with poison sumac (Rhus vernix) which causes severe contact dermititis similiar to poison ivy. Good reason though.....poison ivy is in the same family as the sumacs (Anacardiaceae - cashew family) and even the same genus....Rhus radicans.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I would be careful with that one. My father had a very bad reaction from smoke of burning sumac; swelled his eyes shut for three days!


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

The use of sumac (mostly staghorn around here) for a smoker fuel goes back to before the mites were a problem for us. I have never heard that it is good for a mite treatment though. I wonder if this has ever been substantiated?


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm with beemilk on this. If you don't already have it, don't plant it. It is an invasive weed all over Upper East TN. -js


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I would not risk breathing poison sumac smoke just to save a bit on mite treatments and smoker fuel. But to each their own.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

i have often used sumac twigs for smoker fuel. 
I have no mite problem.

I also have a wooden hive stand.
I have no mite problem.

Which of these is the thing that prevents mite problems?
Neither.

I also wear a beard each time I work the bees...I have no mite problems...I think that that is what prevents the mite problem.

No scientific studies have been done demonstrating that wearing a beard does not prevent mite problems. Any assertion that wearing a beard has no affect ought to be supported by such research; otherwise it is just another unscientific assertion.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Good one Beregondo!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I've used sumac for smoker fuel and read that it was good for mite control? and have used it in some of my outyards because my smoker fuel was getting low, but never run any kind of test. The good thing about sumac, the bees work it hard when it's in bloom and it makes a good amber honey. We have three or four different types here, i don't know if the bees work all four or not.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

All I remember about sumac is the poison part. After a run in with poison oak (apparently, never saw the plant, got the rash from a rock scratch) I am not nearly the "woodsy" type that I once was. For years I wasn't allergic to poison ivy - I don't know what I got into but it burned like fire and has recurred for a couple of years at the same site, so if I am paranoid of sumac, that is why.

I know it grows in Michigan. I don't think it grows in Texas. At least not my part.


----------

